# A picture paints a thousand words



## teapot (3 August 2012)

Just one of the 600 odd I took on Tuesday. Says it all doesn't it?


----------



## jessdarcy (3 August 2012)

Haha! 'Owwwww, not him again!'


----------



## Archiesmummy (3 August 2012)

I L O V E M A R Y KING I L O V E M A R Y KING I L O V E M A R Y KING I L O V E M A R Y KING I L O V E M A R Y KING I L O V E M A R Y KING I L O V E M A R Y KING I L O V E M A R Y KING I L O V E M A R Y KING ...


----------

